
Micro SaaS Ideas You'll Want to Steal - budibase
https://www.budibase.com/blog/micro-saas-ideas/
======
tracker1
1\. CRM for freelancers, there are so many tools already and becoming anything
more than a me too would be luck.

2\. Content Planner - it seems to me that should be a job role, akin to
*Editor and not so much a SaaS. Of course, it would help if much more online
content had an editor anyway. So many grammar/usage/spelling errors these
days.

3\. Instagram Post Automator - I'm surprised it doesn't already exist. Much
like CRM variations.

4\. OKR - I'm not sure how you'd outcompete incumbents here, but of the
options so far probably the most interesting.

5\. Coffee/Tea round app - Probably easy enough to make, not sure if even $2
would be a reasonable price and actually make any money.

6\. Bookmarks For Designers - Interesting idea... a more generic Bookmarks for
X as a trended social graph of sites for a given subject would be cool
overall. I know that I bookmark a lot of things and then never get back to
them. When I finally do, it's been forked twice, and 2/3 abandoned for yet
another renamed clone/fork of what I was looking for. Something like the
original Yahoo would be pretty cool to see again.

I'd like to get something started for side income myself, but honestly a bit
lazy about it, and more insecure about keeping it separate from my personal
self in terms of liability.

~~~
rafaeltorres
Direct Instagram publishing through the Graph API is reserved only for certain
Facebook premium marketing partners. Facebook did this through a beta program
over a year ago then stopped handing access to other organizations. They may
offer it in the future bit it's closed for the moment.

~~~
tracker1
Shame... one could do something people could run on their own desktop with
puppeteer or similar, but even then would have a bit of risk for failure.

~~~
rafaeltorres
Interestingly, there’s a whole underground industry of services that provide
this functionality by having banks of automated Android phones (not sure if
physical or virtualized) to post on behalf of the user through the mobile
Instagram app. Problem is you have to give them your direct Instagram
credentials, and you run the risk of Instagram detecting this and banning your
account (has happened.)

~~~
herbst
AFAIK this still can be fully virtualized, but you run heavy risk of a sudden
spam detection change and resulting permanent bans.

Source: done it.

------
neilv
A problem with some of my own "micro" SaaS ideas: what happens when a service
that I encouraged people to put their data into and depend upon, turns out to
not be financially viable for me to keep operating?

(All the microstartup ideas, I'd have to bang out, unfunded, and throw against
the wall, to see what sticks.)

~~~
jononor
Change the pricing plan, and/or revenue model? Or discontinue the service,
preferably with a timely notice and with good support for people to get their
data out.

------
hestefisk
Very interesting; great ideas. I need to start coding :) I can’t believe that
there is no freelancer CRM out there. What type of functionality would set
this apart from ‘normal’ CRM? Hours / billing?

~~~
beckler
There is at least one freelancer CRM that I know of
([https://cushionapp.com/](https://cushionapp.com/)), but it's definitely not
a crowded space.

~~~
cweagans
There's also Pancake
([https://www.pancakeapp.com/](https://www.pancakeapp.com/)), Thrive Solo
([http://thrivesolo.com/](http://thrivesolo.com/)), Duet
([https://duetapp.com/](https://duetapp.com/)), Invoice Ninja
([https://www.invoiceninja.com/](https://www.invoiceninja.com/)), Flowlu
([https://www.flowlu.com](https://www.flowlu.com)), Plutio
([https://www.plutio.com/](https://www.plutio.com/)), and Freelance Suite
([http://freelancesuite.com/](http://freelancesuite.com/)), and those are just
the ones I've tried.

------
simplify
What makes these ideas "micro"? They seem like normal SaaS to me.

~~~
acct1771
They're not seventh-round worthy, perhaps.

------
mjashanks
Could really do with the freelancer CRM actually, i haven't seen anything out
there thats not targeted at enterpise.

